# Newbie question - can you add to a stock design



## NorthStar203 (Sep 5, 2012)

I know this is a newbie question but haven't been able to find the answer yet.
Can I buy a stock transfer, then order the wording and then press them to where everything sticks well? Basically can I buy 2 plastisol transfers, then heat press them together, like when layering htv?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can add the wording outside of the design but you cannot layer two transfers.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

NorthStar203 said:


> I know this is a newbie question but haven't been able to find the answer yet.
> Can I buy a stock transfer, then order the wording and then press them to where everything sticks well? Basically can I buy 2 plastisol transfers, then heat press them together, like when layering htv?


 
Northstar,
We have customers that do this all the time. They buy stock and we design a one color to fix that design. If you have any questions please call or email me
[email protected]


----------

